# Doktor



## Black4blue

Merhaba!

Doktor kelimesinin öz Türkçede tam veya kısmi karşılığı var mı? 

Bildiğim kadarıyla doktor İngilizce; hekim ve tabip Arapça. Eski Türkler sağlıkçılar için ne tür bir kelime kullanıyor olabilirler?


----------



## snoopymanatee

Tam emin değilim ama "*Atasagun*" olabilir.


----------



## LanguageFreak61

Doktor Fransızca kökenli, Eski Türkçe'de ise emçi veya otaçı (eminim)


----------



## Black4blue

Teşekkürler snoopymanatee ve LanguageFreak61.



LanguageFreak61 said:


> Doktor Fransızca kökenli, Eski Türkçe'de ise emçi veya otaçı (eminim)



Gördüğüm kadarıyla sözcüklerin sonundaki_ -ci _ekini atarsak kökleri _em_ ve _ota_ oluyor. Bu sözcüklerin anlamı nedir?


----------



## Rallino

_Εm_'i bilmiyorum; ama _otamak:_ *Bitkinin yaprak veya köklerini vererek hastalığı iyi etmeye çalışmak, tedavi etmek.
*(Kaynak: TDK)


----------



## snoopymanatee

Belki bir fikir verir diyerek, verilen cevaplar üzerinden fikir yürütmek istiyorum. 

"_Otacı_" bence "*ot*"tan geliyor, çünkü otları kullanarak ilaç yapan kişiye "*otaçı*" deniliyormuş.

"_Emçi_"ye bakacak olursak da; bir yerde "*em*"in "*ilaç/merhem/çare/deva*" anlamına geldiğini yazmışlar, "_Anti-em_" diye de bir ilaç var, belki de "_hastalık"_ demektir.


----------



## és

Eski Türkçede *ot *bugünkü gibi alelâde bir ot anlamında değildir, Eski Türkçe *ot *"_şifâlı bitki_" anlamındadır. Eski Latince *herbalis*'in anlamı gibi bir anlamı vardır (_ilaç yapmak için kullanılan ot, şifâlı ot_). Ana Türkçedeki nihâi köküne dek gidersek **o*- "_şifâ bulmak, iyileşmek 2) iyi ve sağlam durumda olmak_" ana köküne gider. Bu kökten gelen > *on*- "_onmak, şifâ bulmak_" (_dönüşlü çatısıdır, yıka- > *yıkan*- gibi_) ve > *ong > *oñ *"_sağlıklı, sağ_" (_*on*- fiiline ad yapıcı -*g *eklenirse *ong sözü türer ve zamanla /ng/ ikincil ñ'ye dönüşür, *oñ*_) bu oñ adından da eylem yapıcı ekle > *oñar*- "_onarmak, işler duruma getirmek 2) iyileştirmek_". Kısaca **o*- ana kökünden > *ot *"_şifâlı bitki_" demektir.

Eski Türkçedeki alelâde bitki anlamına gelen sözcük *ürüñ *idi. Anadolu Oğzucasında *ürüñ *sözcüğü unutulup gittiği için ot, aynı zamanda ürüñ için de kullanılır olmuş ve "_şifâlı_" anlamı da unutulmuştur. Türkçede adlardan fiil yapan +*A*- ekiyle > *ota*- "_şifâlı bitki ile ilaç yapmak 2) ilaçla tedâvi etmek_" fiili türemiştir (_kan > *kana*-, yaş > *yaşa*- gibi_). Bu fiilden de > *otacı *"_hekim, tabip, doktor, şifâcı_" anlamındadır. Günümüzde Altay Yöresindeki Türk Dillerinde *emçi *kullanılır < *em *"_derman, şifâ 2) ilaç_".

Bir de daha da eski dönemlere gidersek (_Ana Türkçe dönemi_), Türklerin kullandığı sözcük *arvaşçı *idi. Eski Türkçede *arvaş *"_büyü_" demektir (_kimi dillerde *arvış* diye de geçer_). *Arvaşçı *"_büyü/sihir ile tedâvi eden, şifâcı_" demekti. Bu sözcük o dönemlerde Türklerle bir arada yaşayan Macarların diline de alınmıştır ve bugün Macarcada *orvos *(_okunuşu *orvoş*_) "_hekim, doktor_" demektir. Rusçaya da alınan bu sözcük günümüz Rusçasında *vraç *"_doktor_" şeklinde yaşamaktadır.


----------



## Black4blue

és said:


> Eski Türkçede *ot *bugünkü gibi alelâde bir ot anlamında değildir, Eski Türkçe *ot *"_şifâlı bitki_" anlamındadır. Eski Latince *herbalis*'in anlamı gibi bir anlamı vardır (_ilaç yapmak için kullanılan ot, şifâlı ot_). Ana Türkçedeki nihâi köküne dek gidersek **o*- "_şifâ bulmak, iyileşmek 2) iyi ve sağlam durumda olmak_" ana köküne gider. Bu kökten gelen > *on*- "_onmak, şifâ bulmak_" (_dönüşlü çatısıdır, yıka- > *yıkan*- gibi_) ve > *ong > *oñ *"_sağlıklı, sağ_" (_*on*- fiiline ad yapıcı -*g *eklenirse *ong sözü türer ve zamanla /ng/ ikincil ñ'ye dönüşür, *oñ*_) bu oñ adından da eylem yapıcı ekle > *oñar*- "_onarmak, işler duruma getirmek 2) iyileştirmek_". Kısaca **o*- ana kökünden > *ot *"_şifâlı bitki_" demektir.
> 
> Eski Türkçedeki alelâde bitki anlamına gelen sözcük *ürüñ *idi. Anadolu Oğzucasında *ürüñ *sözcüğü unutulup gittiği için ot, aynı zamanda ürüñ için de kullanılır olmuş ve "_şifâlı_" anlamı da unutulmuştur. Türkçede adlardan fiil yapan +*A*- ekiyle > *ota*- "_şifâlı bitki ile ilaç yapmak 2) ilaçla tedâvi etmek_" fiili türemiştir (_kan > *kana*-, yaş > *yaşa*- gibi_). Bu fiilden de > *otacı *"_hekim, tabip, doktor, şifâcı_" anlamındadır. Günümüzde Altay Yöresindeki Türk Dillerinde *emçi *kullanılır < *em *"_derman, şifâ 2) ilaç_".
> 
> Bir de daha da eski dönemlere gidersek (_Ana Türkçe dönemi_), Türklerin kullandığı sözcük *arvaşçı *idi. Eski Türkçede *arvaş *"_büyü_" demektir (_kimi dillerde *arvış* diye de geçer_). *Arvaşçı *"_büyü/sihir ile tedâvi eden, şifâcı_" demekti. Bu sözcük o dönemlerde Türklerle bir arada yaşayan Macarların diline de alınmıştır ve bugün Macarcada *orvos *(_okunuşu *orvoş*_) "_hekim, doktor_" demektir. Rusçaya da alınan bu sözcük günümüz Rusçasında *vraç *"_doktor_" şeklinde yaşamaktadır.



Çok aydınlatıcı oldu. Teşkkürler. Etkilendim ve içimden "Bunları nereden biliyorsunuz?" diye geçirmekten kendimi alamdım


----------



## és

Ricâ ederim. Hobi olarak uzun zamandır (_5-6 yıldır_) Türkoloji ile ilgileniyorum. Talât Tekin, Günay Karaağaç, Mehmet Ölmez ve daha nice hocaların kitaplarından öğrendik ne biliyorsak. Makale olsun, kitap olsun yerli yabancı bulabildiğimiz, ulaşabildiğimiz tüm kaynakları da takip etmeye çalışıyoruz.


----------



## MetinSMNC

és said:


> Eski Türkçede *ot *bugünkü gibi alelâde bir ot anlamında değildir, Eski Türkçe *ot *"_şifâlı bitki_" anlamındadır. Eski Latince *herbalis*'in anlamı gibi bir anlamı vardır (_ilaç yapmak için kullanılan ot, şifâlı ot_). Ana Türkçedeki nihâi köküne dek gidersek **o*- "_şifâ bulmak, iyileşmek 2) iyi ve sağlam durumda olmak_" ana köküne gider. Bu kökten gelen > *on*- "_onmak, şifâ bulmak_" (_dönüşlü çatısıdır, yıka- > *yıkan*- gibi_) ve > *ong > *oñ *"_sağlıklı, sağ_" (_*on*- fiiline ad yapıcı -*g *eklenirse *ong sözü türer ve zamanla /ng/ ikincil ñ'ye dönüşür, *oñ*_) bu oñ adından da eylem yapıcı ekle > *oñar*- "_onarmak, işler duruma getirmek 2) iyileştirmek_". Kısaca **o*- ana kökünden > *ot *"_şifâlı bitki_" demektir.
> 
> Eski Türkçedeki alelâde bitki anlamına gelen sözcük *ürüñ *idi. Anadolu Oğzucasında *ürüñ *sözcüğü unutulup gittiği için ot, aynı zamanda ürüñ için de kullanılır olmuş ve "_şifâlı_" anlamı da unutulmuştur. Türkçede adlardan fiil yapan +*A*- ekiyle > *ota*- "_şifâlı bitki ile ilaç yapmak 2) ilaçla tedâvi etmek_" fiili türemiştir (_kan > *kana*-, yaş > *yaşa*- gibi_). Bu fiilden de > *otacı *"_hekim, tabip, doktor, şifâcı_" anlamındadır. Günümüzde Altay Yöresindeki Türk Dillerinde *emçi *kullanılır < *em *"_derman, şifâ 2) ilaç_".
> 
> Bir de daha da eski dönemlere gidersek (_Ana Türkçe dönemi_), Türklerin kullandığı sözcük *arvaşçı *idi. Eski Türkçede *arvaş *"_büyü_" demektir (_kimi dillerde *arvış* diye de geçer_). *Arvaşçı *"_büyü/sihir ile tedâvi eden, şifâcı_" demekti. Bu sözcük o dönemlerde Türklerle bir arada yaşayan Macarların diline de alınmıştır ve bugün Macarcada *orvos *(_okunuşu *orvoş*_) "_hekim, doktor_" demektir. Rusçaya da alınan bu sözcük günümüz Rusçasında *vraç *"_doktor_" şeklinde yaşamaktadır.



Rusça ve Macarca'daki bu kelimelerin arvaş ile bağlantısını gösteren bir kaynak önerir misiniz okuduklarınızdan?


----------



## MetinSMNC

Buldum yazıyı, Günay Karaağaç'ın Bir Kaç Kelime Hakkında başlıklı yazında geçiyor.


----------

